# Duck Dogs



## DaveM (Oct 8, 2002)

Do you have to have a health certificate to bring your hunting dog into ND?


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

no


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

You have to have a recent vaccination record on hand to bring your dog to ND.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 8, 2002)

Thanks to all for the quick responses. Coming out to ND on short notice, but I have a week to spend hunting. Thanks again.

Dave


----------

